# What's Wrong?



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Do u have any idea whats wrong, or is it something wrong with this fish? She eats normally, but all the time she's swimming like this:






Strange thing is that another one started swimming like previous


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

That is weird, almost like it wants to gulp air but cant, its not that so maybe something internal. First thing is to check the water parameters. What are you feeding them? It is attracting the attention of the fit fish so it could be attacked.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

She sometimes emits air bubbles on her gills, seems like she would fall to the bottom if stops to swim. The lower part of her stomach is bloated, deffinitelly! Almost 4 sure internal parasites... What do u think?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Hard to say..just making a guess, id remove it to another tank solo if possible. Dont assume a parasite because there has to be an outside source as they`re captive bred piranha ...unless you are live feeding.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

2 many fishees are breeding at the same time. 2 many eggs, they can't be siphoned all, and due they are not live feeding it can't be parasite... Amonia poisoning, i guess. But how, almost at the moment!?! I'm performing big water change, 50 %. Just dont know what else 2 do. I've got them for a 4 years and i didn't have any problems with them till few months ago when they start to breed. I must stop them now...somehow...


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is her stomach:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So what are your water params?

In the video I see three fish and clearly the one in the back top right with mouths wide open, I'm thinking its a nitite spike but you wont know till you test the water.

How much water do you normally change? I would make 50% your reg amount to change especially if their breeding.
Have you recently changed or cleaned your filters? Maybe you killed off some bacteria.

I would also do a thorough search of the tank for any leftover uneaten food.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Update?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

There is no uneaten food, water params are good. I fixed problem with the JBL Furanol. Fish is ok just after six hours from giving medication. Tnx 2 all


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think it's blout i think thats how you spell it


----------

